# British Hardwoods



## Bryan Bennett (10 Mar 2015)

Cordy and myself had a visit to British Hardwoods at Keighley this afternoon.We found it a very pleasant experience,and of course bought some wood.I would not buy any wood without seeing it first.To me it was like a child going into a sweet shop,and I soon picked up the wood that I wanted. :? I did leave a little for Cordy to buy :wink: ,and we both came away with some good quality pieces of wood,all planed ready for use. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Walney Col (10 Mar 2015)

I've been meaning to call in there but haven't had a chance yet. What's it like? Do they have a good range?

Col.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (11 Mar 2015)

To be honest I saw some thin wood and there was what I wanted,I would imagine that you may go and the choice may be limited.I was lucky in finding some that suited me.Cordy bought some wood that suited him.It was difficult to make a judgment what could be available if you went.The choice of wood could vary depending what they have been cutting.I am sorry if I am being vague but that is how I saw it. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Cordy (11 Mar 2015)

Yes a good trip Bryan, next time I will spend more time looking around

Not a great amount on display but the staff are great and very patient

I got american oak, walnut, sycamore and beech; with a little friendly barter -- £40
I'm no expert on timber; new to woodworking -- but I'm sure we got better deals than trading by post

I will photograph my haul later


----------



## Cordy (11 Mar 2015)

Here is the timber bought from British Hardwoods
12 inch yellow ruler
Total weight is 40 pounds


----------



## PeteG (12 Mar 2015)

Hello John  Curiosity has got me, what are you planning to make with the laminated pieces


----------



## Cordy (12 Mar 2015)

Not decided yet Pete
It just looked good; so I bought

One I believe is American Oak, other one Beech and Walnut
It took Bryan about 30 seconds to select his wood -- I was still climbing up the stairs !

Your plant holders turned out nice


----------



## PeteG (12 Mar 2015)

Hello John. The plant holders were made on your Sealey  Have a look here if you fancy making one, http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/?page_id=112
There's six or seven different designs including the fairy and little girl.


----------



## Cordy (13 Mar 2015)

Thanks Pete

I searched hight and low for flower pot girl with brolly not realising they are all on the same plan  

Now regretting not buying a couple more of those laminated boards, they have great potential


----------



## Cordy (19 Mar 2015)

Your masking tape in the back-ground Pete

post954868.html#p954868


----------



## Cordy (7 Apr 2015)

Can't find this outline font

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/where-can-i-find-this-font-t88421.html


----------



## Cordy (9 Apr 2015)

Put my Sealey Scroll-saw for sale

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/sealey-scroll-saw-for-sale-t88470.html


----------



## boboxsi (9 Apr 2015)

Cordy":19d959r6 said:


> Can't find this outline font
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/where-can-i-find-this-font-t88421.html




Now you did 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/where-can-i-find-this-font-t88421.html


----------



## Cordy (26 Apr 2015)

Scrolled cheese-board
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post-a-photo-of-the-last-thing-you-made-t81798-660.html


----------

